# Particle Board in Backsplash behind Stoves



## Robert Ellenberg (Jun 8, 2010)

I am looking to do full height backsplash (countertop up to bottom of wall cabinets and to base of exhaust fan) with Formica brand laminate.  In studying their technical bullentins concerning installation it stated the laminate should only be put on a base of MDF board or particle board--not drywall or even plywood (I had planned to glue it to drywall).  I called to talk to a technical rep. and he mentioned I should check codes to be sure MDF was allowed behind a stove.  Afterwards it occured to me that all post formed tops have particle board as part of the backsplash and if you have a drop in (as opposed to a free standing) stove or a cooktop--there is a particle board section behind that Formica and right behind that stove.

Does anyone know if the IRC addresses this and prohibits this situation?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 9, 2010)

Nothing that I know of in the IRC would prohibit this installation. Check the manufacturer's spec for the stove's clearance to combustables. Shouldn't be an issue. JMHO


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 9, 2010)

What FB said...code would refer you to manufacturer's installation instructions.  M1307.1 and G2408.1.


----------



## peach (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree.. MDF is fancy particle board.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks to all--your response is what I thought.


----------

